# Should we expect immigrants to learn "OUR" language?



## Donald Polish

This question is quite difficult, but I'm curious about a broader perspective on the issue. What our Government is doing for provide them with possibility to learn English for free? Do immigrants have a right to expect all services and their children's education to be provided in their native language?
How many money should we spend for achieving this goal?


----------



## Asclepias

Absolutely. Like it or not English is one of the most frequently used languages for business.  Services should be provided in other languages for one simple fact. There invariably are going to be people that take longer to learn the language and adjust to its nuances.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

It really is a shame we're so stupid about language because, in the end, it hurts us.


----------



## Oldglory1

Luddly Neddite said:


> It really is a shame we're so stupid about language because, in the end, it hurts us.



We're stupid about language?   There are only rare occasions when an English speaking Americans would need to know another language and speaking to the Spanish speaking illegal landscaper doesn't count.

English is the business language across the world.  Aren't "immigrants" supposed to assimilate to us rather than the other way around?  After all, they chose to come "here".


----------



## Oldglory1

Asclepias said:


> Absolutely. Like it or not English is one of the most frequently used languages for business.  Services should be provided in other languages for one simple fact. There invariably are going to be people that take longer to learn the language and adjust to its nuances.



No, they should bring an interpreter with them at their own expense.   American workers shouldn't have to learn every damned language in the world to accommodate them.


----------



## eagle1462010

They must adapt to our culture and ways.............and laws...............They chose to come here.........no one forced them to be here..................

We have no responsibility to learn theirs................


----------



## Nosmo King

The Italians, the Poles, the Russian, the Serb, the Greek and hundreds of non-English speaking immigrants were proficient in English by the second generation.  English speaking American popular culture is too powerful for immigrants to resist for something as ubiquitous as the English language.


----------



## Unkotare

Nosmo King said:


> The Italians, the Poles, the Russian, the Serb, the Greek and hundreds of non-English speaking immigrants were proficient in English by the second generation.




To an extent. Just like today's immigrants.


----------



## sealybobo

Donald Polish said:


> This question is quite difficult, but I'm curious about a broader perspective on the issue. What our Government is doing for provide them with possibility to learn English for free? Do immigrants have a right to expect all services and their children's education to be provided in their native language?
> How many money should we spend for achieving this goal?


We use to offer French or spanish in middle school. Fuck French. Its worthless. And we should start teaching spanish in pre school. Just a few basic words but children learn better young.

And they should have to learn English of course.


----------



## Donald Polish

Asclepias said:


> Absolutely. Like it or not English is one of the most frequently used languages for business.  Services should be provided in other languages for one simple fact. There invariably are going to be people that take longer to learn the language and adjust to its nuances.


I've always thought that the United States doesn't have a declared official language. I could be wrong, but if it's true, I just think it would be unreasonable to force everyone to speak it.


----------



## Asclepias

Oldglory1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Like it or not English is one of the most frequently used languages for business.  Services should be provided in other languages for one simple fact. There invariably are going to be people that take longer to learn the language and adjust to its nuances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they should bring an interpreter with them at their own expense.   American workers shouldn't have to learn every damned language in the world to accommodate them.
Click to expand...

Why not? Thats their job. If they dont want the job they can go elsewhere. If you have a right as a citizen to get a benefit it shouldnt be contingent on you learning the most difficult language in the world before you get said benefits.


----------



## Asclepias

Donald Polish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Like it or not English is one of the most frequently used languages for business.  Services should be provided in other languages for one simple fact. There invariably are going to be people that take longer to learn the language and adjust to its nuances.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always thought that the United States doesn't have a declared official language. I could be wrong, but if it's true, I just think it would be unreasonable to force everyone to speak it.
Click to expand...

"Forcing" is different than "expecting". No the US doesnt have a declared official language but lets be real. Until another language becomes the language we do business in it would behoove people to learn it so they can navigate. The alternative is that they are limited in what they can do or accomplish.  I know chinese people that have never ventured outside of Chinatown because they dont know any english.  We face that problem in Black neighborhoods where Ebonics is a first language and english a second language. The people that dont learn english have problems in school.


----------



## DGS49

This is an extract from the requirements to become a naturalized U.S. citizen.  Anyone coming here and intending to remain here permanently should have this as a goal:

*Attachment to the Constitution* An application for naturalization must declare the applicant's willingness to support and defend the U.S. and the Constitution. An applicant declares his or her "attachment" to the U.S. and the Constitution at the time he or she takes the oath of allegiance.

*Language* _*Applicants must be able to read, write, speak, and understand English words in ordinary use*_. Some applicants may be exempt because of age or mental condition.

*U.S. Government and History Knowledge* An applicant for naturalization must demonstrate knowledge of the fundamentals of U.S. history and certain principles of U.S. government. Applicants are exempt if they have a medically recognizable physical or mental impairment that affects their ability to learn or understand these topics.

*Oath of Allegiance* U.S. citizenship is conferred after the oath of allegiance is taken. A modified oath may be available in certain instances, such as religious opposition to oaths. -

Yes, anyone coming here should learn English.  But...

I married into a family of Italian immigrants.  At least 30 people came here as family members and spouses, based on one guy who came here originally in the 1930's and was naturalized.   A large group of them arrived in about 1950 as young adults.  Most of them even now, 65 years later, can barely speak English.  I occasionally remind them that they have lived 75% of their lives in this country, and have still not mastered the language.  To a man, they still all consider themselves to be "Italian."  I find it rather nauseating.


----------



## Oldglory1

DGS49 said:


> This is an extract from the requirements to become a naturalized U.S. citizen.  Anyone coming here and intending to remain here permanently should have this as a goal:
> 
> *Attachment to the Constitution* An application for naturalization must declare the applicant's willingness to support and defend the U.S. and the Constitution. An applicant declares his or her "attachment" to the U.S. and the Constitution at the time he or she takes the oath of allegiance.
> 
> *Language* _*Applicants must be able to read, write, speak, and understand English words in ordinary use*_. Some applicants may be exempt because of age or mental condition.
> 
> *U.S. Government and History Knowledge* An applicant for naturalization must demonstrate knowledge of the fundamentals of U.S. history and certain principles of U.S. government. Applicants are exempt if they have a medically recognizable physical or mental impairment that affects their ability to learn or understand these topics.
> 
> *Oath of Allegiance* U.S. citizenship is conferred after the oath of allegiance is taken. A modified oath may be available in certain instances, such as religious opposition to oaths. -
> 
> Yes, anyone coming here should learn English.  But...
> 
> I married into a family of Italian immigrants.  At least 30 people came here as family members and spouses, based on one guy who came here originally in the 1930's and was naturalized.   A large group of them arrived in about 1950 as young adults.  Most of them even now, 65 years later, can barely speak English.  I occasionally remind them that they have lived 75% of their lives in this country, and have still not mastered the language.  To a man, they still all consider themselves to be "Italian."  I find it rather nauseating.



That wasn't the sentiments of most early immigrants, however.  It's more like the attitude of today's immigrants and in particular those from south of our border.  Many of them don't learn English or they refuse to speak it even though they know how to and their love seems to be for Mexico.   We are simply a cash cow for them.  Not all but far too many of them feel that way.


----------



## hjmick

> Should we expect immigrants to learn "OUR" language?




Well, I sure as hell wouldn't move to France and expect them to learn English...


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an extract from the requirements to become a naturalized U.S. citizen.  Anyone coming here and intending to remain here permanently should have this as a goal:
> 
> *Attachment to the Constitution* An application for naturalization must declare the applicant's willingness to support and defend the U.S. and the Constitution. An applicant declares his or her "attachment" to the U.S. and the Constitution at the time he or she takes the oath of allegiance.
> 
> *Language* _*Applicants must be able to read, write, speak, and understand English words in ordinary use*_. Some applicants may be exempt because of age or mental condition.
> 
> *U.S. Government and History Knowledge* An applicant for naturalization must demonstrate knowledge of the fundamentals of U.S. history and certain principles of U.S. government. Applicants are exempt if they have a medically recognizable physical or mental impairment that affects their ability to learn or understand these topics.
> 
> *Oath of Allegiance* U.S. citizenship is conferred after the oath of allegiance is taken. A modified oath may be available in certain instances, such as religious opposition to oaths. -
> 
> Yes, anyone coming here should learn English.  But...
> 
> I married into a family of Italian immigrants.  At least 30 people came here as family members and spouses, based on one guy who came here originally in the 1930's and was naturalized.   A large group of them arrived in about 1950 as young adults.  Most of them even now, 65 years later, can barely speak English.  I occasionally remind them that they have lived 75% of their lives in this country, and have still not mastered the language.  To a man, they still all consider themselves to be "Italian."  I find it rather nauseating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the sentiments of most early immigrants, however.  It's more like the attitude of today's immigrants and in particular those from south of our border.
Click to expand...



Bullshit


----------



## Marvin Zinn

Donald Polish said:


> This question is quite difficult, but I'm curious about a broader perspective on the issue. What our Government is doing for provide them with possibility to learn English for free? Do immigrants have a right to expect all services and their children's education to be provided in their native language?
> How many money should we spend for achieving this goal?


Absolutely! Anyone from anywhere should fit into that society whether they like it or not. Exceptions may be vacation to short business transactions.


----------



## Unkotare

hjmick said:


> Should we expect immigrants to learn "OUR" language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I sure as hell wouldn't move to France and expect them to learn English...
Click to expand...



But they do anyway.


----------



## hjmick

Unkotare said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we expect immigrants to learn "OUR" language?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I sure as hell wouldn't move to France and expect them to learn English...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But they do anyway.
Click to expand...


It was the first country that popped in my head... After the U.K. and that one wouldn't work, at all...


----------



## Unkotare

Seems to me the people who make the most noise about immigrants and learning English know very little about either.


----------



## Vigilante

The founder of the Progressive Party in America said about language, and other things pertinent.....


----------



## Unkotare

Populist pandering existed in 1907 too. We have been a nation of many peoples, languages, and cultures for much longer than that.


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Populist pandering existed in 1907 too. We have been a nation of many peoples, languages, and cultures for much longer than that.



"We have room but for one language here, and that is the English language" Even then thinking people knew to have a cohesively strong country you needed strong


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Populist pandering existed in 1907 too. We have been a nation of many peoples, languages, and cultures for much longer than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We have room but for one language here, and that is the English language" Even then thinking people knew to have a cohesively strong country you needed strong
Click to expand...



What you mean is that even then calculating people knew that pandering to simplistic, irrational, illogical fears was a winning approach to dealing with the simple-minded.


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Populist pandering existed in 1907 too. We have been a nation of many peoples, languages, and cultures for much longer than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We have room but for one language here, and that is the English language" Even then thinking people knew to have a cohesively strong country you needed strong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean is that even then calculating people knew that pandering to simplistic, irrational, illogical fears was a winning approach to dealing with the simple-minded.
Click to expand...


No, it was a way to win 2 World Wars instead of losing them, a cohesive and stable nation was what was needed, not a fractured one as today with everyone looking for what they can ROB from the others....How is your German?... I see your Japanese is impeccable!


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Populist pandering existed in 1907 too. We have been a nation of many peoples, languages, and cultures for much longer than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We have room but for one language here, and that is the English language" Even then thinking people knew to have a cohesively strong country you needed strong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean is that even then calculating people knew that pandering to simplistic, irrational, illogical fears was a winning approach to dealing with the simple-minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was a way to win 2 World Wars instead of losing them/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You never heard of the Navajo Code Talkers? Unit 442?
> 
> Nancy Gentile Ford Americans All
> 
> Study a little history.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Populist pandering existed in 1907 too. We have been a nation of many peoples, languages, and cultures for much longer than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We have room but for one language here, and that is the English language" Even then thinking people knew to have a cohesively strong country you needed strong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean is that even then calculating people knew that pandering to simplistic, irrational, illogical fears was a winning approach to dealing with the simple-minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was a way to win 2 World Wars instead of losing them/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You never heard of the Navajo Code Talkers? Unit 442?
> 
> Nancy Gentile Ford Americans All
> 
> Study a little history.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


How many were there and were they assimilated into America.....seems they were REAL REDSKIN Fans!














The last one just passed away...TRUE Americans that DID THEIR PATRIOTIC DUTY during WWII!

Last original Navajo Code Talker Chester Nez passes away New Mexico News - KOAT Home

You're not very smart, best you look for someone with your IQ!


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Populist pandering existed in 1907 too. We have been a nation of many peoples, languages, and cultures for much longer than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We have room but for one language here, and that is the English language" Even then thinking people knew to have a cohesively strong country you needed strong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean is that even then calculating people knew that pandering to simplistic, irrational, illogical fears was a winning approach to dealing with the simple-minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was a way to win 2 World Wars instead of losing them/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You never heard of the Navajo Code Talkers? Unit 442?
> 
> Nancy Gentile Ford Americans All
> 
> Study a little history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many were there and were they assimilated into America....
Click to expand...




Of course they were Americans; much better ones than you. Look how they completely abandoned their language and culture. That was very important for all of us, wasn't it?


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We have room but for one language here, and that is the English language" Even then thinking people knew to have a cohesively strong country you needed strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean is that even then calculating people knew that pandering to simplistic, irrational, illogical fears was a winning approach to dealing with the simple-minded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was a way to win 2 World Wars instead of losing them/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You never heard of the Navajo Code Talkers? Unit 442?
> 
> Nancy Gentile Ford Americans All
> 
> Study a little history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many were there and were they assimilated into America....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they were Americans; much better ones than you. Look how they completely abandoned their language and culture. That was very important for all of us, wasn't it?
Click to expand...

Did they speak fluent English, NOT wear beads and feathers only as was their custom.... and not be an ass like you?


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean is that even then calculating people knew that pandering to simplistic, irrational, illogical fears was a winning approach to dealing with the simple-minded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was a way to win 2 World Wars instead of losing them/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You never heard of the Navajo Code Talkers? Unit 442?
> 
> Nancy Gentile Ford Americans All
> 
> Study a little history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many were there and were they assimilated into America....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they were Americans; much better ones than you. Look how they completely abandoned their language and culture. That was very important for all of us, wasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did they speak fluent English, NOT wear beads and feathers only as was their custom.... and not be an ass like you?
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

"The idea of using Amerindian languages for military communications went back to World War I when Company D of the 141st Infantry Division utilized eight Choctaws to convey military orders by telephone. There was also a program to use Cherokee speakers. The Choctaw experiment was considered a success and the U.S. military continued to recruit native Amerindian language speakers for the signal corps."


"*Despite the brillance of the concept, its implementation was not without its difficulties. First of all, the recruitment of bilingual Navajos was not that easy. The Navajo reservation was isolated and therefore there was not that much need or benefit for fluency in English among the Navajos. "



The Navajo Code Talkers*


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> "The idea of using Amerindian languages for military communications went back to World War I when Company D of the 141st Infantry Division utilized eight Choctaws to convey military orders by telephone. There was also a program to use Cherokee speakers. The Choctaw experiment was considered a success and the U.S. military continued to recruit native Amerindian language speakers for the signal corps."
> 
> 
> "*Despite the brillance of the concept, its implementation was not without its difficulties. First of all, the recruitment of bilingual Navajos was not that easy. The Navajo reservation was isolated and therefore there was not that much need or benefit for fluency in English among the Navajos. "
> 
> 
> 
> The Navajo Code Talkers*



So THEY LEARNED ENGLISH....thank you for playing!


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The idea of using Amerindian languages for military communications went back to World War I when Company D of the 141st Infantry Division utilized eight Choctaws to convey military orders by telephone. There was also a program to use Cherokee speakers. The Choctaw experiment was considered a success and the U.S. military continued to recruit native Amerindian language speakers for the signal corps."
> 
> 
> "*Despite the brillance of the concept, its implementation was not without its difficulties. First of all, the recruitment of bilingual Navajos was not that easy. The Navajo reservation was isolated and therefore there was not that much need or benefit for fluency in English among the Navajos. "
> 
> 
> 
> The Navajo Code Talkers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So THEY LEARNED ENGLISH....
Click to expand...



As immigrants today are. As immigrants to the US have been for centuries.


----------



## Vigilante

Bill Maher, far leftist states....

The huge issue with nonassimilation is the fact that people want to come to our country but not adopt our values — in some cases, not adopt our language, in some cases, want to set apart their own enclaves and continue to hold on to their own values. I think it is dangerous in America and it’s dangerous in Europe.


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> The huge issue with nonassimilation is the fact that people want to come to our country but not adopt our values — in some cases, not adopt our language, in some cases, want to set apart their own enclaves and continue to hold on to their own values. I think it is dangerous in America and it’s dangerous in Europe.




The "issue" with idiots like you is that you have no idea about the history of immigration to this country or the reality of immigration today. You are just an ignorant fool looking for something to be afraid of.


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> The huge issue with nonassimilation is the fact that people want to come to our country but not adopt our values — in some cases, not adopt our language, in some cases, want to set apart their own enclaves and continue to hold on to their own values. I think it is dangerous in America and it’s dangerous in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "issue" with idiots like you is that you have no idea about the history of immigration to this country or the reality of immigration today. You are just an ignorant fool looking for something to be afraid of.
Click to expand...


And your an asshole that will let everybody take what we've worked over 200 years for ..... You need a "Suicide is Simple" tattoo'd on your forehead! We don't need anymore people, from ANY other country.


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> We don't need anymore people, from ANY other country.




Wrong again. Cowards like you have been sobbing that for over a century, spineless. You're not an American.


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need anymore people, from ANY other country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. Cowards like you have been sobbing that for over a century, spineless. You're not an American.
Click to expand...


.... Do you really think you can bait me into one of your senseless rants, Unkotare......

*Unkotare | HENTAI JAPAN - Japanese Porn Adult Content Blog*
*japan*-adult.com/*unkotare*
Site Name: *Unkotare* . Genre: Scatology Censorship: Uncensored Number of Videos: More than 315 (Jul 2014) Update Frequency: 1 or 2 movie per week


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need anymore people, from ANY other country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. Cowards like you have been sobbing that for over a century, spineless. You're not an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... Do you really think you can bait me into one of your senseless rants...
Click to expand...



Is that your way of admitting you don't know what the fuck you're talking about?


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need anymore people, from ANY other country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. Cowards like you have been sobbing that for over a century, spineless. You're not an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... Do you really think you can bait me into one of your senseless rants...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your way of admitting you don't know what the fuck you're talking about?
Click to expand...


No, Porn king!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"Do immigrants have a right to expect all services and their children's education to be provided in their native language?"

Yes, that right is afforded to them by the First Amendment. See _Ruiz v. Hull_, 957 P.2d 984 (Ariz. 1998)


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need anymore people, from ANY other country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. Cowards like you have been sobbing that for over a century, spineless. You're not an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... Do you really think you can bait me into one of your senseless rants...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your way of admitting you don't know what the fuck you're talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, ...
Click to expand...



Any other topics you know nothing about you want to embarrass yourself over?


----------



## Unkotare

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Do immigrants have a right to expect all services and their children's education to be provided in their native language?"
> 
> Yes,...)




No.


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need anymore people, from ANY other country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. Cowards like you have been sobbing that for over a century, spineless. You're not an American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... Do you really think you can bait me into one of your senseless rants...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your way of admitting you don't know what the fuck you're talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Any other topics you know nothing about you want to embarrass yourself over?
Click to expand...


Yes, tell me about your Japanese Porn addiction, ...do you always have a wet hand?


----------



## eots

Donald Polish said:


> This question is quite difficult, but I'm curious about a broader perspective on the issue. What our Government is doing for provide them with possibility to learn English for free? Do immigrants have a right to expect all services and their children's education to be provided in their native language?
> How many money should we spend for achieving this goal?


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. Cowards like you have been sobbing that for over a century, spineless. You're not an American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Do you really think you can bait me into one of your senseless rants...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your way of admitting you don't know what the fuck you're talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Any other topics you know nothing about you want to embarrass yourself over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tell me about your Japanese Porn addiction, ...do you always have a wet hand?
Click to expand...





There's how someone of no character indicates he has failed... ^^^


----------



## eots

this one is classic


----------



## Gracie

Donald Polish said:


> This question is quite difficult, but I'm curious about a broader perspective on the issue. What our Government is doing for provide them with possibility to learn English for free? Do immigrants have a right to expect all services and their children's education to be provided in their native language?
> How many money should we spend for achieving this goal?


Move to Germany. See if they offer free classes to learn German. Or how about China? Japan? Spain? Russia! Yeah. Move there...legally or illegally and see how fast you are handed those free passes to learn their language. Oh. Wait. But you don't want to learn their language. They must deal with your shrugs and "no speaky _____________".


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Do you really think you can bait me into one of your senseless rants...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your way of admitting you don't know what the fuck you're talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Any other topics you know nothing about you want to embarrass yourself over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, tell me about your Japanese Porn addiction, ...do you always have a wet hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's how someone of no character indicates he has failed... ^^^
Click to expand...


I see you still have a wet hand from watching Unkotare..... Don't let your parents catch you!

*Unkotare | HENTAI JAPAN - Japanese Porn Adult Content Blog*
*japan*-adult.com/*unkotare*
Site Name: *Unkotare* . Genre: Scatology Censorship: Uncensored Number of Videos: More than 315 (Jul 2014) Update Frequency: 1 or 2 movie per week


----------



## Unkotare

Gracie said:


> [
> Move to Germany. See if they offer free classes to learn German. Or how about China? Japan? Spain? Russia! Yeah. Move there...legally or illegally and see how fast you are handed those free passes to learn their language..




Actually, you could.


----------



## Unkotare

So many people shout about topics like this without having the first clue what the fuck they are talking about. They merely indulge in ignorance and emotionalism.


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> So many people shout about topics like this without having the first clue what the fuck they are talking about. They merely indulge in ignorance and emotionalism.



So says a person indulging in ignorance and emotionalism.....

*Unkotare | HENTAI JAPAN - Japanese Porn Adult Content Blog*
*japan*-adult.com/*unkotare*
Site Name: *Unkotare* . Genre: Scatology Censorship: Uncensored Number of Videos: More than 315 (Jul 2014) Update Frequency: 1 or 2 movie per week


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many people shout about topics like this without having the first clue what the fuck they are talking about. They merely indulge in ignorance and emotionalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So says a person indulging in ignorance and emotionalism.....
Click to expand...



Where, exactly?


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many people shout about topics like this without having the first clue what the fuck they are talking about. They merely indulge in ignorance and emotionalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So says a person indulging in ignorance and emotionalism.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where, exactly?
Click to expand...


Hard to find for an arrogant fool....."So many people shout about topics like this without having the first clue what the fuck they are talking about. They merely indulge in ignorance and emotionalism."


----------



## Unkotare

You Are ignorant and indulging in emotionalism.


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> You Are ignorant and indulging in emotionalism.



And apparently you can't read,... must be from that continuing wrist motion and squinting at a Japanese Porn website!

*Unkotare | HENTAI JAPAN - Japanese Porn Adult Content Blog*
*japan*-adult.com/*unkotare*
Site Name: *Unkotare* . Genre: Scatology Censorship: Uncensored Number of Videos: More than 315 (Jul 2014) Update Frequency: 1 or 2 movie per week


----------



## Unkotare

All set with reading. Got a point?


----------



## Unkotare

I didn't think so.


----------



## Vigilante

Let's see if ...

*Unkotare | HENTAI JAPAN - Japanese Porn Adult Content Blog*
*japan*-adult.com/*unkotare*
Site Name: *Unkotare* . Genre: Scatology Censorship: Uncensored Number of Videos: More than 315 (Jul 2014) Update Frequency: 1 or 2 movie per week

Wants to get the last post in, talk about NPD!!!!


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> So many people shout about topics like this without having the first clue what the fuck they are talking about. They merely indulge in ignorance and emotionalism.




Plenty of examples on this thread.


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many people shout about topics like this without having the first clue what the fuck they are talking about. They merely indulge in ignorance and emotionalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of examples on this thread.
Click to expand...


Starting with yours, bright boy!

*Unkotare | HENTAI JAPAN - Japanese Porn Adult Content Blog*
*japan*-adult.com/*unkotare*
Site Name: *Unkotare* . Genre: Scatology Censorship: Uncensored Number of Videos: More than 315 (Jul 2014) Update Frequency: 1 or 2 movie per week


----------



## Unkotare

Do you have a specific question, dope?


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Do you have a specific question, dope?



If I did, you would be the last one I'd trust for a factual answer.

*Unkotare | HENTAI JAPAN - Japanese Porn Adult Content Blog*
*japan*-adult.com/*unkotare*
Site Name: *Unkotare* . Genre: Scatology Censorship: Uncensored Number of Videos: More than 315 (Jul 2014) Update Frequency: 1 or 2 movie per week


----------



## idb

Why not Latin?
Too funny.


> A sweet eighth grader with an interest in her state’s history had the idea to change the state motto of Vermont.
> 
> The young girl from Riverside School in Lyndonville wrote to her senator asking that the state adopt a new motto, “Stella quarta decima fulgeat,” meaning  “May the fourteenth star shine bright.”
> 
> Local television station WCAX covered the feel-good story, posting on their Facebook, “Should Vermont have an official Latin motto?”
> 
> Unfortunately for them, their Facebook buddies were very, very confused about what they meant by “Latin motto” and responded in a way that made their ignorance very known.
> 
> "No way, this is America not Mexico or Latin America. And they need to learn our language, just like if we go there they want us to speak theirs," one user writes.
> 
> "I thought Vermont was American not Latin? Does any Latin places have American mottos?" another chimes in.
> 
> "We are AMERICANS, not latins, why not come up with a Vermont motto that is actually from us," a third thinks aloud.
> 
> - See more at: Vermont considers Latin motto zealots flip out in confusion www.news965.com


Vermont considers Latin motto zealots flip out in confusion www.news965.com


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a specific question, dope?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I did, you would be the last one I'd trust for a factual answer.
Click to expand...



Why?


----------



## Unkotare

idb said:


> Why not Latin?
> Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> A sweet eighth grader with an interest in her state’s history had the idea to change the state motto of Vermont.
> 
> The young girl from Riverside School in Lyndonville wrote to her senator asking that the state adopt a new motto, “Stella quarta decima fulgeat,” meaning  “May the fourteenth star shine bright.”
> 
> Local television station WCAX covered the feel-good story, posting on their Facebook, “Should Vermont have an official Latin motto?”
> 
> Unfortunately for them, their Facebook buddies were very, very confused about what they meant by “Latin motto” and responded in a way that made their ignorance very known.
> 
> "No way, this is America not Mexico or Latin America. And they need to learn our language, just like if we go there they want us to speak theirs," one user writes.
> 
> "I thought Vermont was American not Latin? Does any Latin places have American mottos?" another chimes in.
> 
> "We are AMERICANS, not latins, why not come up with a Vermont motto that is actually from us," a third thinks aloud.
> 
> - See more at: Vermont considers Latin motto zealots flip out in confusion www.news965.com
> 
> 
> 
> Vermont considers Latin motto zealots flip out in confusion www.news965.com
> 
> View attachment 38726
Click to expand...



'vigilante' MUST be one of those idiots who responded thus.


----------



## Stephanie

It used to be a requirement. But that was probably changed with the Dear Leader relaxing the rules for Illegal immigrants. after all he care's more about them then: YOU the American citizen

You voted for Transformation and that's what you are going to get.


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not Latin?
> Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> A sweet eighth grader with an interest in her state’s history had the idea to change the state motto of Vermont.
> 
> The young girl from Riverside School in Lyndonville wrote to her senator asking that the state adopt a new motto, “Stella quarta decima fulgeat,” meaning  “May the fourteenth star shine bright.”
> 
> Local television station WCAX covered the feel-good story, posting on their Facebook, “Should Vermont have an official Latin motto?”
> 
> Unfortunately for them, their Facebook buddies were very, very confused about what they meant by “Latin motto” and responded in a way that made their ignorance very known.
> 
> "No way, this is America not Mexico or Latin America. And they need to learn our language, just like if we go there they want us to speak theirs," one user writes.
> 
> "I thought Vermont was American not Latin? Does any Latin places have American mottos?" another chimes in.
> 
> "We are AMERICANS, not latins, why not come up with a Vermont motto that is actually from us," a third thinks aloud.
> 
> - See more at: Vermont considers Latin motto zealots flip out in confusion www.news965.com
> 
> 
> 
> Vermont considers Latin motto zealots flip out in confusion www.news965.com
> 
> View attachment 38726
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'vigilante' MUST be one of those idiots who responded thus.
Click to expand...


I didn't respond, and THIS is why I wouldn't ask you for a factual answer.... Keep jerking your gherkin, and you'll go blind...That Porn will rot your brain , well in your case, it already has!

*Unkotare | HENTAI JAPAN - Japanese Porn Adult Content Blog*
*japan*-adult.com/*unkotare*
Site Name: *Unkotare* . Genre: Scatology Censorship: Uncensored Number of Videos: More than 315 (Jul 2014) Update Frequency: 1 or 2 movie per week


----------



## Vigilante

Stephanie said:


> It used to be a requirement. But that was probably changed with the Dear Leader relaxing the rules for Illegal immigrants. after all he care's more about them then: YOU the American citizen
> 
> You voted for Transformation and that's what you are going to get.



How truly sad this POS in the White House puts his Socialist agenda before OUR MEN!


----------



## Stephanie

Vigilante said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be a requirement. But that was probably changed with the Dear Leader relaxing the rules for Illegal immigrants. after all he care's more about them then: YOU the American citizen
> 
> You voted for Transformation and that's what you are going to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How truly sad this POS in the White House puts his Socialist agenda before OUR MEN!
Click to expand...


I believe the people finally caught on to his agenda, and that's why they gave Republicans first the House and then the Senate a couple years after. Lets hope they can get him under control before he does us anymore damage


----------



## Unkotare

Stephanie said:


> It used to be a requirement....



What?


----------



## Vigilante

Stephanie said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be a requirement. But that was probably changed with the Dear Leader relaxing the rules for Illegal immigrants. after all he care's more about them then: YOU the American citizen
> 
> You voted for Transformation and that's what you are going to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How truly sad this POS in the White House puts his Socialist agenda before OUR MEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the people finally caught on to his agenda, and that's why they gave Republicans first the House and then the Senate a couple years after. Lets hope they can get him under control before he does us anymore damage
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not Latin?
> Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> A sweet eighth grader with an interest in her state’s history had the idea to change the state motto of Vermont.
> 
> The young girl from Riverside School in Lyndonville wrote to her senator asking that the state adopt a new motto, “Stella quarta decima fulgeat,” meaning  “May the fourteenth star shine bright.”
> 
> Local television station WCAX covered the feel-good story, posting on their Facebook, “Should Vermont have an official Latin motto?”
> 
> Unfortunately for them, their Facebook buddies were very, very confused about what they meant by “Latin motto” and responded in a way that made their ignorance very known.
> 
> "No way, this is America not Mexico or Latin America. And they need to learn our language, just like if we go there they want us to speak theirs," one user writes.
> 
> "I thought Vermont was American not Latin? Does any Latin places have American mottos?" another chimes in.
> 
> "We are AMERICANS, not latins, why not come up with a Vermont motto that is actually from us," a third thinks aloud.
> 
> - See more at: Vermont considers Latin motto zealots flip out in confusion www.news965.com
> 
> 
> 
> Vermont considers Latin motto zealots flip out in confusion www.news965.com
> 
> View attachment 38726
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'vigilante' MUST be one of those idiots who responded thus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't respond, and THIS is why I wouldn't ask you for a factual answer.... Keep jerking your gherkin, and you'll go blind...That Porn will rot your brain , well in your case, it already has!...
Click to expand...


Just come right out and declare your intention to do nothing more than troll this thread. Do you have the balls to do even that much?


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not Latin?
> Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> A sweet eighth grader with an interest in her state’s history had the idea to change the state motto of Vermont.
> 
> The young girl from Riverside School in Lyndonville wrote to her senator asking that the state adopt a new motto, “Stella quarta decima fulgeat,” meaning  “May the fourteenth star shine bright.”
> 
> Local television station WCAX covered the feel-good story, posting on their Facebook, “Should Vermont have an official Latin motto?”
> 
> Unfortunately for them, their Facebook buddies were very, very confused about what they meant by “Latin motto” and responded in a way that made their ignorance very known.
> 
> "No way, this is America not Mexico or Latin America. And they need to learn our language, just like if we go there they want us to speak theirs," one user writes.
> 
> "I thought Vermont was American not Latin? Does any Latin places have American mottos?" another chimes in.
> 
> "We are AMERICANS, not latins, why not come up with a Vermont motto that is actually from us," a third thinks aloud.
> 
> - See more at: Vermont considers Latin motto zealots flip out in confusion www.news965.com
> 
> 
> 
> Vermont considers Latin motto zealots flip out in confusion www.news965.com
> 
> View attachment 38726
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'vigilante' MUST be one of those idiots who responded thus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't respond, and THIS is why I wouldn't ask you for a factual answer.... Keep jerking your gherkin, and you'll go blind...That Porn will rot your brain , well in your case, it already has!...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just come right out and declare your intention to do nothing more than troll this thread. Do you have the balls to do even that much?
Click to expand...


Seems I'm the one participating in it, and you certainly are trolling me!...But facts never got in your way before!

*Unkotare | HENTAI JAPAN - Japanese Porn Adult Content Blog*
*japan*-adult.com/*unkotare*
Site Name: *Unkotare* . Genre: Scatology Censorship: Uncensored Number of Videos: More than 315 (Jul 2014) Update Frequency: 1 or 2 movie per week


----------



## Stephanie

Unkotare said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be a requirement....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
Click to expand...


what? they make an attempt to  learn English


----------



## JFK_USA

I really don't care if people from a different country want to speak the language they are most comfortable with when speaking to others they know. Why republicans want to force them to speak English in every facet of their lives is beyond me. I thought they were the small government party


----------



## Vigilante

JFK_USA said:


> I really don't care if people from a different country want to speak the language they are most comfortable with when speaking to others they know. Why republicans want to force them to speak English in every facet of their lives is beyond me. I thought they were the small government party



What???


----------



## Unkotare

Vigilante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not Latin?
> Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> A sweet eighth grader with an interest in her state’s history had the idea to change the state motto of Vermont.
> 
> The young girl from Riverside School in Lyndonville wrote to her senator asking that the state adopt a new motto, “Stella quarta decima fulgeat,” meaning  “May the fourteenth star shine bright.”
> 
> Local television station WCAX covered the feel-good story, posting on their Facebook, “Should Vermont have an official Latin motto?”
> 
> Unfortunately for them, their Facebook buddies were very, very confused about what they meant by “Latin motto” and responded in a way that made their ignorance very known.
> 
> "No way, this is America not Mexico or Latin America. And they need to learn our language, just like if we go there they want us to speak theirs," one user writes.
> 
> "I thought Vermont was American not Latin? Does any Latin places have American mottos?" another chimes in.
> 
> "We are AMERICANS, not latins, why not come up with a Vermont motto that is actually from us," a third thinks aloud.
> 
> - See more at: Vermont considers Latin motto zealots flip out in confusion www.news965.com
> 
> 
> 
> Vermont considers Latin motto zealots flip out in confusion www.news965.com
> 
> View attachment 38726
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'vigilante' MUST be one of those idiots who responded thus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't respond, and THIS is why I wouldn't ask you for a factual answer.... Keep jerking your gherkin, and you'll go blind...That Porn will rot your brain , well in your case, it already has!...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just come right out and declare your intention to do nothing more than troll this thread. Do you have the balls to do even that much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems I'm the one participating in it,
Click to expand...



Not for the last half dozen posts or so. Ready to stop trolling?


----------



## Vigilante

Unkotare said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not Latin?
> Too funny.
> Vermont considers Latin motto zealots flip out in confusion www.news965.com
> 
> View attachment 38726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'vigilante' MUST be one of those idiots who responded thus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't respond, and THIS is why I wouldn't ask you for a factual answer.... Keep jerking your gherkin, and you'll go blind...That Porn will rot your brain , well in your case, it already has!...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just come right out and declare your intention to do nothing more than troll this thread. Do you have the balls to do even that much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems I'm the one participating in it,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not for the last half dozen posts or so. Ready to stop trolling?
Click to expand...


Hush child, adults are in discussion.


----------



## Unkotare

Stephanie said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be a requirement....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what? they make an attempt to  learn English
Click to expand...



English is still a requirement for citizenship.


----------



## Oldglory1

JFK_USA said:


> I really don't care if people from a different country want to speak the language they are most comfortable with when speaking to others they know. Why republicans want to force them to speak English in every facet of their lives is beyond me. I thought they were the small government party





JFK_USA said:


> I really don't care if people from a different country want to speak the language they are most comfortable with when speaking to others they know. Why republicans want to force them to speak English in every facet of their lives is beyond me. I thought they were the small government party



WTH does small or large government have to do with assimilation by immigrants?  I don't care what language ones chooses to speak at home but out in mainstream speak English.   Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't care if people from a different country want to speak the language they are most comfortable with when speaking to others they know. Why republicans want to force them to speak English in every facet of their lives is beyond me. I thought they were the small government party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't care if people from a different country want to speak the language they are most comfortable with when speaking to others they know. Why republicans want to force them to speak English in every facet of their lives is beyond me. I thought they were the small government party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTH does small or large government have to do with assimilation by immigrants?  I don't care what language ones chooses to speak at home but out in mainstream speak English.   Is that too much to ask?
Click to expand...



What's "out in mainstream"?


----------



## Beachboy

Asclepias said:


> Absolutely. Like it or not English is one of the most frequently used languages for business.  Services should be provided in other languages for one simple fact. There invariably are going to be people that take longer to learn the language and adjust to its nuances.


Operation Wetback How Eisenhower solved illegal border crossings from Mexico Political Vel Craft

*Theodore Roosevelt’s ideas on Immigrants and being an AMERICAN in 1907.*


‘In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin. 

But this is predicated upon the person’s becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American….There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn’t an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag… We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language.. And we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people.’


President Theodore Roosevelt 1907






​


----------



## Unkotare

I'd wager that most immigrants are working harder to learn English than most of the whiners here have ever worked to learn anything.


----------



## charwin95

Donald Polish said:


> This question is quite difficult, but I'm curious about a broader perspective on the issue. What our Government is doing for provide them with possibility to learn English for free? Do immigrants have a right to expect all services and their children's education to be provided in their native language?
> How many money should we spend for achieving this goal?



My take as an immigrant from Spain. 
1. It should be a mandatory to learn English if you want to live in this country. 
2. The government should not spend a dime teaching these abusers to learn English. 
3. It should be an individual effort if you want to live and succeed in this country. 

My ancestors migrated to America from Spain in 1949 and run a very successful business here in Florida and Ca. I was born in Cal. but because of immaturity no high school would accept me till my father kicked me out of the country. Finished my high school in Spain. I spend my college years here and there 2 years in Montpellier, France end up in the Manila, Philippines for 3 years. Did not learn anything but good time. Their language is not that difficult to learn.Got married have kids matured then my father allowed me to return here in US. I've been here in US for a long time and still my English still messed up. Trust me English is the hardest to learn. 
In my experience in dealing with people from Middle East, Europe and Asia all are trying  very hard to learn English. Except people coming from South of the border which don't give a hoot. They want us to adopt to their language. 
Just want to share my immigration and English experience.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Except people coming from South of the border which don't give a hoot....



Wrong.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Trust me English is the hardest to learn...




No language is "the hardest to learn."


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except people coming from South of the border which don't give a hoot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...

If you live here in Cal. you will run into this kind of problem daily. Not me exactly but I heard this complaint all the time that mostly older Hispanic people do not make effort to learn  English. Can you tell me why I'm wrong?


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> [ Not me exactly but I heard this complaint all the time ...





So, you can't even come up with a personal anecdote. You're just repeating empty stereotype that you "heard."


----------



## Oldglory1

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except people coming from South of the border which don't give a hoot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you live here in Cal. you will run into this kind of problem daily. Not me exactly but I heard this complaint all the time that mostly older Hispanic people do not make effort to learn  English. Can you tell me why I'm wrong?
Click to expand...


Too much family reunification from mostly south of our border today.  That means many older adults coming here and with so many Spanish speaking neighborhoods and their families being able to communicate with them in Spanish they don't feel the need to learn English.   However, even though the younger ones may learn English to be able to work and survive here I have found that they have an adversion to speaking English out in public.  It's a non-assimilation factor to me.


----------



## Moonglow

I know white Americans that have lived here for generations that still pronounce words incorrectly..When will these people learn to assimilate with how the language is correctly used?...


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except people coming from South of the border which don't give a hoot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you live here in Cal. you will run into this kind of problem daily. Not me exactly but I heard this complaint all the time that mostly older Hispanic people do not make effort to learn  English. Can you tell me why I'm wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However, even though the younger ones may learn English to be able to work and survive here I have found that they have an adversion to speaking English out in public.  It's a non-assimilation factor to me.
Click to expand...



No, it's an ignorant bias factor FROM you.


----------



## Oldglory1

Moonglow said:


> I know white Americans that have lived here for generations that still pronounce words incorrectly..When will these people learn to assimilate with how the language is correctly used?...



Oh stop being ridiculous now!   As long as one can converse in a language so it is mostly understandable to others who speak it then why are you creating such straw man arguments?   Getting desperate now,  are we?


----------



## Moonglow

Oldglory1 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know white Americans that have lived here for generations that still pronounce words incorrectly..When will these people learn to assimilate with how the language is correctly used?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop being ridiculous now!   As long as one can converse in a language so it is mostly understandable to others who speak it then why are you creating such straw man arguments?   Getting desperate now,  are we?
Click to expand...

No, I learned more than juan language so I prefer proper annunciation...


----------



## Oldglory1

Moonglow said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know white Americans that have lived here for generations that still pronounce words incorrectly..When will these people learn to assimilate with how the language is correctly used?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop being ridiculous now!   As long as one can converse in a language so it is mostly understandable to others who speak it then why are you creating such straw man arguments?   Getting desperate now,  are we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I learned more than juan language so I prefer proper annunciation...
Click to expand...


Here's a hot flash for you .    No matter what one's native language is many do not always pronounciate their language correctly nor are they perfect spellers.  It's not just something akin to English speakers nor does it negate our country's right to expect foreigners living here to assimilate to our language.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> Here's a hot flash for you .    No matter what one's native language is many do not always pronounciate [sic] their language correctly nor are they perfect spellers.  It's not just something akin [sic] to English speakers nor does it negate our country's right to expect foreigners living here to assimilate to our language.


----------



## Agit8r

Well, most Americans don't possess English proficiency, so....


----------



## MaryL

Woh here. Are you kidding me? what, we have to  pay to  edumacate all dem forgighners WHAT NOT to do? Right, We all share the same culture, right? We are on the same page here or what? This board, these threads are all in English, so that  subtle point can't be understated. ENGLISH. And how much money do we need to spend reeducating head hunting cannibals? Not  one red cent. Nadda. But I suspect the likes of you would change that, too, if you could. I am not feeling their pain, plenty of folks immigrated over the last two hundred years and learned English and got over it, what's up with Mexicans, anyway, they are god's gift to mankind and can do whatever they please?


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> And how much money do we need to spend reeducating head hunting cannibals? ...




How much have we spent? I wasn't aware of a large influx of head hunting cannibals lately.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> plenty of folks immigrated over the last two hundred years and learned English




Just as immigrants today are doing.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> what's up with Mexicans, anyway, they are god's gift to mankind and can do whatever they please?




What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Oldglory1

Agit8r said:


> Well, most Americans don't possess English proficiency, so....



Link please.    And what has that to do with desiring immigrants to learn basic English?   So.......


----------



## Oldglory1

MaryL said:


> Woh here. Are you kidding me? what, we have to  pay to  edumacate all dem forgighners WHAT NOT to do? Right, We all share the same culture, right? We are on the same page here or what? This board, these threads are all in English, so that  subtle point can't be understated. ENGLISH. And how much money do we need to spend reeducating head hunting cannibals? Not  one red cent. Nadda. But I suspect the likes of you would change that, too, if you could. I am not feeling their pain, plenty of folks immigrated over the last two hundred years and learned English and got over it, what's up with Mexicans, anyway, they are god's gift to mankind and can do whatever they please?



They are being pandered to by our government and businesses in Spanish so they  don't feel the need to speak English even if they know how to.  Not to mention that they enjoy the largest quotas for legal immigration into our country and are the largest group here illegally also.  Entire neighborhoods and cities have been taken over by them.   That's a recipe for colonization not assimilation.


----------



## MaryL

Wow, the grammar Nazi doth speaketh unto thee. I am soo privileged. I don't know were you live but were I am I have to pay for Spanish translators, and for Spanish translations  on everything from Fax machines to voting ballots. And you don't know that? We pay for that garbage, tax payers. Let alone the increase in crime, overcrowding, and a poor driving habits and the squalor and all that Mexicans bring. YEP. I single  out Mexicans here, good's gift to mankind.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> they  don't feel the need to speak English even if they know how to.....



Wrong.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> ... I single  out Mexicans here, good's gift to mankind.




You're an ignorant, irrational, bigoted old fool.


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I single  out Mexicans here, good's gift to mankind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an ignorant, irrational, bigoted old fool.
Click to expand...

Said the younger  bigoted irrational fool. You are loosing your edge, it took you a lot longer to respond than usual. I know you have a lot on your plate and all that. Ever think of hormone replacement therapy?


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> You are loosing [sic] your edge...




"Loosing," genius?


----------



## Asclepias

Beachboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Like it or not English is one of the most frequently used languages for business.  Services should be provided in other languages for one simple fact. There invariably are going to be people that take longer to learn the language and adjust to its nuances.
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Wetback How Eisenhower solved illegal border crossings from Mexico Political Vel Craft
> 
> *Theodore Roosevelt’s ideas on Immigrants and being an AMERICAN in 1907.*
> 
> 
> ‘In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin.
> 
> But this is predicated upon the person’s becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American….There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn’t an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag… We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language.. And we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people.’
> 
> 
> President Theodore Roosevelt 1907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

So because some white guy said something thats supposed to make me change my mind?


----------



## Oldglory1

Asclepias said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Like it or not English is one of the most frequently used languages for business.  Services should be provided in other languages for one simple fact. There invariably are going to be people that take longer to learn the language and adjust to its nuances.
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Wetback How Eisenhower solved illegal border crossings from Mexico Political Vel Craft
> 
> *Theodore Roosevelt’s ideas on Immigrants and being an AMERICAN in 1907.*
> 
> 
> ‘In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin.
> 
> But this is predicated upon the person’s becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American….There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn’t an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag… We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language.. And we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people.’
> 
> 
> President Theodore Roosevelt 1907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So because some white guy said something thats supposed to make me change my mind?
Click to expand...


Some white guy?   WTH does his race have to do with it?   He wasn't just some white guy anyway he was president of the U.S. and his points were very valid.


----------



## Asclepias

Oldglory1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Like it or not English is one of the most frequently used languages for business.  Services should be provided in other languages for one simple fact. There invariably are going to be people that take longer to learn the language and adjust to its nuances.
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Wetback How Eisenhower solved illegal border crossings from Mexico Political Vel Craft
> 
> *Theodore Roosevelt’s ideas on Immigrants and being an AMERICAN in 1907.*
> 
> 
> ‘In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin.
> 
> But this is predicated upon the person’s becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American….There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn’t an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag… We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language.. And we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people.’
> 
> 
> President Theodore Roosevelt 1907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So because some white guy said something thats supposed to make me change my mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some white guy?   WTH does his race have to do with it?   He wasn't just some white guy anyway he was president of the U.S. and his points were very valid.
Click to expand...

No his points werent valid. You just happen to agree.


----------



## Oldglory1

Asclepias said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Like it or not English is one of the most frequently used languages for business.  Services should be provided in other languages for one simple fact. There invariably are going to be people that take longer to learn the language and adjust to its nuances.
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Wetback How Eisenhower solved illegal border crossings from Mexico Political Vel Craft
> 
> *Theodore Roosevelt’s ideas on Immigrants and being an AMERICAN in 1907.*
> 
> 
> ‘In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin.
> 
> But this is predicated upon the person’s becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American….There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn’t an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag… We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language.. And we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people.’
> 
> 
> President Theodore Roosevelt 1907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So because some white guy said something thats supposed to make me change my mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some white guy?   WTH does his race have to do with it?   He wasn't just some white guy anyway he was president of the U.S. and his points were very valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No his points werent valid. You just happen to agree.
Click to expand...


Yes, they were.  You just happen to disagree.   Why move here if you aren't going to assimilate into our society and hold loyalties to another country?   Surely, you're not that dense.


----------



## rdean

Donald Polish said:


> This question is quite difficult, but I'm curious about a broader perspective on the issue. What our Government is doing for provide them with possibility to learn English for free? Do immigrants have a right to expect all services and their children's education to be provided in their native language?
> How many money should we spend for achieving this goal?


You mean Great Britain's language.


----------



## Oldglory1

rdean said:


> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> This question is quite difficult, but I'm curious about a broader perspective on the issue. What our Government is doing for provide them with possibility to learn English for free? Do immigrants have a right to expect all services and their children's education to be provided in their native language?
> How many money should we spend for achieving this goal?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Great Britain's language.
Click to expand...


English is also the established de facto national language of this country.   Don't like it leave!


----------



## rdean

Oldglory1 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> This question is quite difficult, but I'm curious about a broader perspective on the issue. What our Government is doing for provide them with possibility to learn English for free? Do immigrants have a right to expect all services and their children's education to be provided in their native language?
> How many money should we spend for achieving this goal?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Great Britain's language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English is also the established de facto national language of this country.   Don't like it leave!
Click to expand...

Doesn't make it American.  Makes it borrowed fool.  Why don't you leave.  Your kind damages what we've worked hard to create.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> There are only rare occasions when an English speaking Americans [sic] would need to know another language and speaking to the Spanish speaking illegal landscaper doesn't count.
> ....




When are_ you_ going to learn English, Provincial Pete?


----------



## Marxist

No.


----------



## Oldglory1

rdean said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> This question is quite difficult, but I'm curious about a broader perspective on the issue. What our Government is doing for provide them with possibility to learn English for free? Do immigrants have a right to expect all services and their children's education to be provided in their native language?
> How many money should we spend for achieving this goal?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Great Britain's language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English is also the established de facto national language of this country.   Don't like it leave!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't make it American.  Makes it borrowed fool.  Why don't you leave.  Your kind damages what we've worked hard to create.
Click to expand...


We were a new country with immigrants that spoke several different languages.   We established English out of all  of those languages as our national de facto one.    What were we supposed to do.....invent a new one?   No, it is your type that wants to divide and damage our country into a bunch of babbling people who can't understand each other and to retain the languages and cultures of the country's they left behind.  That doesn't make for a cohesive society.


----------



## Asclepias

Oldglory1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Like it or not English is one of the most frequently used languages for business.  Services should be provided in other languages for one simple fact. There invariably are going to be people that take longer to learn the language and adjust to its nuances.
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Wetback How Eisenhower solved illegal border crossings from Mexico Political Vel Craft
> 
> *Theodore Roosevelt’s ideas on Immigrants and being an AMERICAN in 1907.*
> 
> 
> ‘In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin.
> 
> But this is predicated upon the person’s becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American….There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn’t an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag… We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language.. And we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people.’
> 
> 
> President Theodore Roosevelt 1907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So because some white guy said something thats supposed to make me change my mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some white guy?   WTH does his race have to do with it?   He wasn't just some white guy anyway he was president of the U.S. and his points were very valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No his points werent valid. You just happen to agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they were.  You just happen to disagree.   Why move here if you aren't going to assimilate into our society and hold loyalties to another country?   Surely, you're not that dense.
Click to expand...

No they werent valid. I didnt move here. I was born here. Why would I be loyal to white people?


----------



## Asclepias

Oldglory1 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> This question is quite difficult, but I'm curious about a broader perspective on the issue. What our Government is doing for provide them with possibility to learn English for free? Do immigrants have a right to expect all services and their children's education to be provided in their native language?
> How many money should we spend for achieving this goal?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Great Britain's language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English is also the established de facto national language of this country.   Don't like it leave!
Click to expand...

Youre an idiot. There is no established de facto national language. If you dont like it move to England.


----------



## Asclepias

Oldglory1 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> This question is quite difficult, but I'm curious about a broader perspective on the issue. What our Government is doing for provide them with possibility to learn English for free? Do immigrants have a right to expect all services and their children's education to be provided in their native language?
> How many money should we spend for achieving this goal?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Great Britain's language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English is also the established de facto national language of this country.   Don't like it leave!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't make it American.  Makes it borrowed fool.  Why don't you leave.  Your kind damages what we've worked hard to create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were a new country with immigrants that spoke several different languages.   We established English out of all  of those languages as our national de facto one.    What were we supposed to do.....invent a new one?   No, it is your type that wants to divide and damage our country into a bunch of babbling people who can't understand each other and to retain the languages and cultures of the country's they left behind.  That doesn't make for a cohesive society.
Click to expand...

White people established English. People from other cultures and countries have always spoken their own language. If you dont like that...too bad.


----------



## High_Gravity

Donald Polish said:


> This question is quite difficult, but I'm curious about a broader perspective on the issue. What our Government is doing for provide them with possibility to learn English for free? Do immigrants have a right to expect all services and their children's education to be provided in their native language?
> How many money should we spend for achieving this goal?


 
Yes.


----------



## Oldglory1

Asclepias said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> This question is quite difficult, but I'm curious about a broader perspective on the issue. What our Government is doing for provide them with possibility to learn English for free? Do immigrants have a right to expect all services and their children's education to be provided in their native language?
> How many money should we spend for achieving this goal?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Great Britain's language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English is also the established de facto national language of this country.   Don't like it leave!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't make it American.  Makes it borrowed fool.  Why don't you leave.  Your kind damages what we've worked hard to create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were a new country with immigrants that spoke several different languages.   We established English out of all  of those languages as our national de facto one.    What were we supposed to do.....invent a new one?   No, it is your type that wants to divide and damage our country into a bunch of babbling people who can't understand each other and to retain the languages and cultures of the country's they left behind.  That doesn't make for a cohesive society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people established English. People from other cultures and countries have always spoken their own language. If you dont like that...too bad.
Click to expand...


Yes, and Asians and Hispanics, etc. who are the majority in their own countries established their own languages there also.   So what's the problem?   Why do you bring race into the issue anyway other then you apparently hate white people. . I don't care what language one speaks in the privacy of their own home but we are an English speaking country like it or not and if you don't want to adapt to that then go back to your homeland.   If I were to live in Mexico for example I would learn and speak Spanish out of respect for the Mexican people.   Such arrogance not to!


----------



## Oldglory1

Asclepias said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Wetback How Eisenhower solved illegal border crossings from Mexico Political Vel Craft
> 
> *Theodore Roosevelt’s ideas on Immigrants and being an AMERICAN in 1907.*
> 
> 
> ‘In the first place, we should insist that if the immigrant who comes here in good faith becomes an American and assimilates himself to us, he shall be treated on an exact equality with everyone else, for it is an outrage to discriminate against any such man because of creed, or birthplace, or origin.
> 
> But this is predicated upon the person’s becoming in every facet an American, and nothing but an American….There can be no divided allegiance here. Any man who says he is an American, but something else also, isn’t an American at all. We have room for but one flag, the American flag… We have room for but one language here, and that is the English language.. And we have room for but one sole loyalty and that is a loyalty to the American people.’
> 
> 
> President Theodore Roosevelt 1907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> So because some white guy said something thats supposed to make me change my mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some white guy?   WTH does his race have to do with it?   He wasn't just some white guy anyway he was president of the U.S. and his points were very valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No his points werent valid. You just happen to agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they were.  You just happen to disagree.   Why move here if you aren't going to assimilate into our society and hold loyalties to another country?   Surely, you're not that dense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they werent valid. I didnt move here. I was born here. Why would I be loyal to white people?
Click to expand...


Loyal to white people?  WTH does that mean?   I said one shouldn't hold loyalties to another country.   Are you too stupid to realize that this country isn't just made up of the white race?    Again, your hatred for white people comes shining through.   Are you proud to be a racist?   If you were born here you are an American but you don't want to be a part of our culture or speak English?   And yes, English is our de facto national language.  Apparently you are also too dumb to know the difference between "established official" and de facto.  All of our government documents and our Constitution are in English.    The majority of Americans use English as their primary language of usage.    Boy, you really are the dense one and in deep denial to boot, aren't you?   Your racism and hatred has apparently blinded you to the facts of your own country.


----------



## Oldglory1

The hilarious part for the hypocrite in here is that Mexicans in Mexico adopted the white man's language of Spanish.  You know one of those white European countries,  and they are proud to speak it.  LOL!  Yet they demonize Americans for adopting and speaking English?    What a dope!


----------



## Unkotare

rdean said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> This question is quite difficult, but I'm curious about a broader perspective on the issue. What our Government is doing for provide them with possibility to learn English for free? Do immigrants have a right to expect all services and their children's education to be provided in their native language?
> How many money should we spend for achieving this goal?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Great Britain's language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> English is also the established de facto national language of this country.   Don't like it leave!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't make it American.  Makes it borrowed fool. ...
Click to expand...


No, it doesn't.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> . I don't care what language one speaks in the privacy of their own home ...!




If people speak whatever language they want on the public sidewalk right outside your house, it's still none of your fucking business.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> If I were to live in Mexico for example I would learn and speak Spanish out of respect for the Mexican people.  ...!




No you wouldn't.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> Apparently you are also too dumb to know the difference between "established official" and de facto. ....




"De jure" is the term you've been searching for, genius.


----------



## Asclepias

Oldglory1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Great Britain's language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English is also the established de facto national language of this country.   Don't like it leave!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't make it American.  Makes it borrowed fool.  Why don't you leave.  Your kind damages what we've worked hard to create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were a new country with immigrants that spoke several different languages.   We established English out of all  of those languages as our national de facto one.    What were we supposed to do.....invent a new one?   No, it is your type that wants to divide and damage our country into a bunch of babbling people who can't understand each other and to retain the languages and cultures of the country's they left behind.  That doesn't make for a cohesive society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people established English. People from other cultures and countries have always spoken their own language. If you dont like that...too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and Asians and Hispanics, etc. who are the majority in their own countries established their own languages there also.   So what's the problem?   Why do you bring race into the issue anyway other then you apparently hate white people. . I don't care what language one speaks in the privacy of their own home but we are an English speaking country like it or not and if you don't want to adapt to that then go back to your homeland.   If I were to live in Mexico for example I would learn and speak Spanish out of respect for the Mexican people.   Such arrogance not to!
Click to expand...

I dont get your point. So what?  If I went to another country I would learn the language as well. However, I dont think people should do what I do just because thats what I choose to do. If you dont like that make me move back to my homeland.


----------



## Asclepias

Oldglory1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because some white guy said something thats supposed to make me change my mind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some white guy?   WTH does his race have to do with it?   He wasn't just some white guy anyway he was president of the U.S. and his points were very valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No his points werent valid. You just happen to agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they were.  You just happen to disagree.   Why move here if you aren't going to assimilate into our society and hold loyalties to another country?   Surely, you're not that dense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they werent valid. I didnt move here. I was born here. Why would I be loyal to white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loyal to white people?  WTH does that mean?   I said one shouldn't hold loyalties to another country.   Are you too stupid to realize that this country isn't just made up of the white race?    Again, your hatred for white people comes shining through.   Are you proud to be a racist?   If you were born here you are an American but you don't want to be a part of our culture or speak English?   And yes, English is our de facto national language.  Apparently you are also too dumb to know the difference between "established official" and de facto.  All of our government documents and our Constitution are in English.    The majority of Americans use English as their primary language of usage.    Boy, you really are the dense one and in deep denial to boot, aren't you?   Your racism and hatred has apparently blinded you to the facts of your own country.
Click to expand...

Speaking another language is not loyalty to another country you fucking idiot. There is no "de facto" language or you dont know what the term means moron.


----------



## Oldglory1

Asclepias said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some white guy?   WTH does his race have to do with it?   He wasn't just some white guy anyway he was president of the U.S. and his points were very valid.
> 
> 
> 
> No his points werent valid. You just happen to agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they were.  You just happen to disagree.   Why move here if you aren't going to assimilate into our society and hold loyalties to another country?   Surely, you're not that dense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they werent valid. I didnt move here. I was born here. Why would I be loyal to white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loyal to white people?  WTH does that mean?   I said one shouldn't hold loyalties to another country.   Are you too stupid to realize that this country isn't just made up of the white race?    Again, your hatred for white people comes shining through.   Are you proud to be a racist?   If you were born here you are an American but you don't want to be a part of our culture or speak English?   And yes, English is our de facto national language.  Apparently you are also too dumb to know the difference between "established official" and de facto.  All of our government documents and our Constitution are in English.    The majority of Americans use English as their primary language of usage.    Boy, you really are the dense one and in deep denial to boot, aren't you?   Your racism and hatred has apparently blinded you to the facts of your own country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking another language is not loyalty to another country you fucking idiot. There is no "de facto" language or you dont know what the term means moron.
Click to expand...


I never said that speaking another language was being disloyal to our country, potty mouth.   However, immigrants should learn our national de facto language of English.  If you don't believe that it is then just google it.   You are probably confusing it with "official" language and I never said it was.   Our Constitution is in English.  It is the most common language spoke by the majority.   Most of our business is conducted in English.  The list goes on and on.  Remain in denial if you wish.  I have no more desire to debate with an uncivil. anti-American, foul mouthed, adolescent such as yourself.  Can't debate like any adult?   How sad!      Bye, and welcome to my ignore list.


----------

